# USA International Tax Advice



## rtho100 (Oct 21, 2009)

I am a UK citizen but I work offshore and am a UK non-resident for tax purposes.

I am in the Green Card process (I married a US citizen) but work offshore in Europe, and need tax advice regarding when the US can start taxing my income, how much I'll have to contribute etc.

Basically can anyone recommend a good, professional tax attorney or accountant who is au fais with my situation with offices either in the UK or USA?

Any help, advice or a point in the right direction would be most appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A green card is a "permanent resident" card and the moment you have US residency you are subject to US taxation on your worldwide income. You remain subject to US taxes as long as you hold that green card. 

As far as your tax status while processing the paperwork, it can depend on the facts and circumstances of your situation. If you were married at 31 December 2010, you have the option to file a joint return with your US citizen wife, however, to do so you need to elect to be treated as a US resident for the entire tax year. (And being treated as a US resident means you can't claim the overseas earned income exclusion.)

If you're "in the Green Card process" you presumably have received some sort of visa and have entered the US on it. If that's the case, then your US residence dates from your date of entry on an immigrant visa. 

You may want to look into consulting with an Enrolled Agent rather than a tax attorney or accountant. There is information on enrolled agents here: NAEA : What is an Enrolled Agent? and on the IRS website. There are several EA's in the UK listed in their "Find an enrolled agent" section and these would be most likely to have experience in these sorts of international tax matters.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

